# Broke my G-Loomis



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I broke the tip on my G-Loomis IMX rod. Who does good rod repairs in the area? Or should I send it back to the company? It is just the tip, rolled it up in my window. 

Thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

It all depends on where your located as to the individuals I would recommend. But, more than likely there are many accomplished, and willing rod builders that are capable of repairing your rod. I believe that GLoomis has made it so the rod can only be warrantied one time, and you actually have to pay. Don't hold my feet to the fire on that one.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Local can do the repair. but personally I would send it back to the manufacturer. I recently did the same with my 9wt Sage. Could not tell the difference in the action when I got the rod back from Sage. To the point that I think Sage just sent me a new upper half of the rod.
Mark


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll give G-Loomis a call and see what they say. 

And I'm in Fort Walton Beach.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Or you could just heat up the old tip with a lighter to get it loose from the broken graphite. Then add a little glue to the end of the rod and slip the tip to that. You end up with a slightly shorter rod, but still should get the job done.

Alex


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

For a rod as nice (and expensive as Loomis), I'd send it back to the factory. I broke a couple of Allstars and they replaced the rods and only charged me for postage (about 9 dollars). I know Allstar isn't Loomis, but it's worth the try.
I fish with some rods I have broken and replaced the tip, and they work fine, but the action will be stiffer.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a pic, it's kinda hard to see. The tip is just hanging on by a thread.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

that easy to fix bro


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*send it back*

Its standard for high end rods like Loomis, to offer high end warranties. 
Ive returned Loomis' and Sages, they dont fix them....you'll get a new one most likely!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I still say check with Loomis, but worst case senario, if they won't fix it, you can replace the tip (with this type of break) and see very little difference in the action.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm going to wait just a week or two, I'm awaiting orders for my duty station and may get sent to washington where Loomis is located and just drop it off to them. 

It looks like an easy fix, but I'm going to wait to see what they say. 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe Loomis recently changed their warranty policy and it will cost $100 to have the rod replaced as it's obviously not a product defect but damage caused by the user. 

From the pix, it's an easy fix. A rod builder or repair shop could do it in 5 minutes and you will end up with a rod that is 3/4" shorter.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Go to the Loomis website first. Email them and ask for advise. 

I knocked the glass out of the tip guide and brought it to Half Hitch to be fixed. But when I broke about one foot off the end of another Loomis rod I sent it in to Loomis. Had to send the old rod plus 20 bucks and they sent a new rod back very quickly. This all happened about 2 years ago. Good Luck!


----------

